
Get a dummy’s-eye view of a suborbital ride on Jeff Bezos’ Blue Origin spaceship - johnny313
https://www.geekwire.com/2017/dummy-blue-origin/
======
smallduck
IDIOT: "earth is flat!", YOU: play this video

